# MBTI type most likely to travel and explore the world



## MistyMidnight (Sep 17, 2012)

Of the 16 MBTI types, which type would be most likely to travel and explore the world?


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Esfp


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

I would think either a Ne or Se dominant type - probably Fi auxiliary is more likely than Ti. Probably Se is most likely, but Ne craves new information so they could be in the running as well.


----------



## MistyMidnight (Sep 17, 2012)

I think that ENTPs would be most likely to travel.

E is more likely to travel than I. 

N vs S is hard for me, but I think that an N would be more likely to want to see other cultures. Even though S is more likely to value their experiences, EN is more likely to travel than ES. 

T would be more likely to travel than F because Fs would be bound by their relationships at home. 

P would be more likely to travel than J because Ps are more free spirited, and Js focus more on success.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Entp!


----------



## Honn (Sep 12, 2012)

MistyMidnight said:


> I think that ENTPs would be most likely to travel.
> 
> E is more likely to travel than I.
> 
> ...


Agree, i see the perfect adventurer as an ENTP or ESTP, both are made for adventure but they will just have different definitions of what "traveling" is
Bear Grylls could be the archetype of the ESTP by exemple


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

I believe a more relevant question would be "What would be the motivation for each type to travel and explore the world?"
Unless somebody can prove otherwise, I believe that wanderlust or a wish for exploring is more of an individual preference than a typological one. I mean: I know INTPs who like hiking a lot more than I do, which doesn't make much sense from a stereotypical/typist point of view.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Anything with beginning with E and ending in P.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

isfp...
Fi wants to experience different cultures and Se wants to experience different smells, different tastes, new places, and far away lands.
All in all, I'm full of wanderlust as an isfp/xsfp.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm sure MBTI has some bearing on this (ExxP, for instance), but I (INTJ) for one would LOVE to travel the world. If not for responsibilities I would spend every cent I made to travel the world--and I know an INFJ who would love to do the same. I think motivations play an important role here, MBTI notwithstanding.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Hopefully mine!


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

It ain't me, that's for sure! I'll go with the type of someone I know who does it for a living, ESTJ. This person I know goes from country to country and loves it.


----------



## ilovegoodcheese (Oct 28, 2017)

Travel the world for work? by far ENTP and in less degree ENFP.

ENTP for curiosity, personal challenge/self improvement and to learn how stuff is done elsewer. Probably the ENFP do it more for the new people side, but I think is a kind of mix, I also get excited meeting different people. Plus I think both ENTP and ENFP are the most adaptable ones and with more chances of having a good experience rather to survive it poorly, so we repeat..

I barely known ESTP and ESFP people, but I guess that same reasons apply to each one.


----------



## ilovegoodcheese (Oct 28, 2017)

The Nth Doctor said:


> I would think either a Ne or Se dominant type - probably Fi auxiliary is more likely than Ti. Probably Se is most likely, but Ne craves new information so they could be in the running as well.


I think it is a good diagnostic doctor... ;-)

In my case, ENTP, working in 5 different countries in my last 10 yr , I score very high in Ne (that's normal for ENTP) but my Se is at Ti levels when tested separatelly (I think when Si got killed in me i put Se). There is no Ne Se type i know...


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I think the types I have known to go explore the most are ExFPs. Tend to honor their desires even above being practical. I.e. Known several to go vacation yet end up homeless in same year. (My older sis is one of them). ExFPs have the greatest self indulgence mixed with wanderlust. Second is ExTPs however ExTPs seem to have a slight more practical side. We ExTPs still self indulge for sure, not usually at the price of things like shelter however. Seriously can think of 3 ExFPs who have gotten in major ruts indulging their desires to travel with no means. ExTPs have Ti/Fe which grounds us to our obligations at least a little bit.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

Contrary to stereotypes, the two people I know that most like to explore the world are an ISFJ and an ISTJ...


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Everyone is mentioning ENTP, but serious not XSFP?
Se experience life as the 'what is here and now', and tourism is essentially this,while Fi finds the inner joy of travelling in which the person can reflect on.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Se>Ne and feelers probably care more about culture and stuff like that so I would think it's something like ESFP>ESTP=ENFP>ENTP


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

E**P


----------



## ilovegoodcheese (Oct 28, 2017)

@Aluminum Frost and @Emulsions 

I agree that Se is something that factors a lot into this behaviour, but the idea here is that the very same MTBI orthogonality makes people with high Ne Se (that exist, me as example) be typed as Ne or Se but not both at the same time. Is probably one of the shortcomings of MTBI.

Second about F types (particulary ENFP); my experience is that ENFP "risk" more than ENTP when travelling, for example, I know some ENFPs travelling basically by hitchhiking and coachsurfing, meanwhile ENTPs are more prone to use their own vehicle and sleep in the same vehicle or in a tent. Of course both systems are good, but using own vehicle is more efficient in terms of distance and time than hitchhiking. Of course, if the objective is not reaching some place but meeting people, hitchhiking and coachsurfing is the way to go. 

Maybe this also makes ENFP more prone to travel alone and interacting with a lot of people in the field, meanwhile ENTP are more prone to not go solo, that adds security but hinders interaction in the field. I've the impression that F types have a more complete experience but it may turn "bad" eventually, so after some experiences they become more retracted, meanwhile T types repeat, maybe because "something" is missing in the experience. Makes sense? Is also for xSxx people?


----------

